# New class



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I entered Towhee in a Competitive Obedience Beginners class to help me prepare her for competition. This is actually a favorite way of mine to really start distraction works, as long as the instructor is on board - I have never had one say no and they usually appreciate a dog who can be used to demo things .. win, win right? The other students usually have dogs that provide a lot of distraction 

Well, Ms Towhee is in season. So Faelan, preparing for his Open debut, will go in her stead. Oh the proofing he will get - I may also start his Utility proofing there 

I am looking forward to this actually!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds fun and rewarding! Make sure you report back on your progress. I wish our "competition class" was more class. Right now, we all just get together and train on our own. It's great for distraction, but I don't learn much.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Way to go! Have fun you two!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think that's a great way to proof stuff! The beginner's classes can be VERY distracting, LOL.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night was fun! Although for the most part, the other dogs were very well behaved. One was excitable while another was a whole lot of dog. Competition class indeed  We started with watch, sit/stand for exams and set ups.

I did work signals, heeling and drop on recalls while the instructor was working with the other students. We played a few setup games and introduced Faelan to the more though Utility exam. There was a stuffed dog larger than Faelan that startled him LOL He sniffed the head and butt before deciding it was not needful of watching.

Towhee may end up being the most excitable dog in class when she goes.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That sounds like fun! You should come to our beginner agility class...talk about distraction: we got them running around ( without the owners getting them...), refusing to enter the tunnel, you name it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

inge said:


> That sounds like fun! You should come to our beginner agility class...talk about distraction: we got them running around ( without the owners getting them...), refusing to enter the tunnel, you name it!


Where are you training?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

In Goshen, the Canine Sport Centre. You may remember Tess has a brother who lives in that area, called Wilson. We decided to do something together again. Tess and I have already done some agility courses, but part of this course is outside, which makes it completely different!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Who is teaching up there now? I used to take classes with Terri  Awesome instructor.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Laurey. She has done a lot of agility competing with her dogs. The pace she sets is a lot faster then what we did in South Norwalk. Tess is wagging her tail the whole time, so I guess she is having a really good time!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Last night was fun! Although for the most part, the other dogs were very well behaved. One was excitable while another was a whole lot of dog. Competition class indeed  We started with watch, sit/stand for exams and set ups.
> 
> I did work signals, heeling and drop on recalls while the instructor was working with the other students. We played a few setup games and introduced Faelan to the more though Utility exam. There was a stuffed dog larger than Faelan that startled him LOL He sniffed the head and butt before deciding it was not needful of watching.
> 
> Towhee may end up being the most excitable dog in class when she goes.


Sounds great! I would like to take Flip out to the CGC class going on right now (the only local class besides petsmart) to train on the edges of the class, but I don't get off until after 7 on those nights 

I never got to meet Jackie Bowes, owner of Flip's grandfather Blue, but I've been told she was huge on using stuffed dogs in her training.

I hope Towhee gets to participate in her class soon, hopefully bringing some little munchkins along for the ride!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I do use mechanical type toys but they are all small  This was BIG - I mean he had to reach his nose up to check out that stuffed butt LOL 

I'll have to go to a carnival or something to win one ....

Maybe the munchkins will know how to heel :no::no::no:



Loisiana said:


> Sounds great! I would like to take Flip out to the CGC class going on right now (the only local class besides petsmart) to train on the edges of the class, but I don't get off until after 7 on those nights
> 
> I never got to meet Jackie Bowes, owner of Flip's grandfather Blue, but I've been told she was huge on using stuffed dogs in her training.
> 
> I hope Towhee gets to participate in her class soon, hopefully bringing some little munchkins along for the ride!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Someone said that for dogs that like to visit on stays but trained alone (anyone know someone that applies to?:uhoh Jackie would let the dog watch while she set up a line of stuffed animals, patting them on the head, talking to them, etc, just like they were alive. Then she would put the real dog in the line up, and the dog would often be tempted to go check out these creatures mom thought was so great.


----------

